# Caddy Kidded TWINS! (photo heavy)



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Caddy decided to kid just like last year in the middle of the paddock! She's an exhibitionist and loathes the kidding stall aka dog kennel. lol

She kidded on day 151 while I was at work this morning, her ligs had loosened the night before but I was sure she'd wait til morning, well she did, just before I got home to watch/help..

As far as I know she kidded without trouble, they were both mostly dry by the time I got home. They are HUGE!

1 tan/white buckling, and oh my goodness he looks just like Gigantor born almost 2 weeks ago, and a black/white doeling.

So introducing some more beautiful Dude kids:


































































































And these are the two older kids, Gigantor and Dudette in their sleeping "crater," they got disbudded so their poor heads are shaved!

Now only 2 more does left and kidding season will be over til 2012!


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

Awwww..congratulations on the healthy kidding!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oooh, neat colors! I love Dudette too.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the cute kiddos!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...Congrats!!! And Dude REALLY likes to throw his color doesn"t he? ADORABLE!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats they are so cute!  Love the doeling!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Beautiful   congrats...


----------



## BreezyMeadows (Jun 13, 2011)

I love Caddy's coloring she's beautiful as are her kids!


----------

